# 1st gigging trip this season



## Flatfishhunter (May 23, 2011)

I am a new member of the forum, live over in Niceville.Went out Friday night and stuck 3 flounder, saw a bunch that were a little shy of 12 inches.Gigged over in Rocky Bayou for 3 hours, it was calm back in there and the water was clear...Usually see gators in the back where a creek runs into the bayou, but did not see any Friday night....I gig out of a 16ft Lowes aluminim boat with a 40hp Yamaha, it can get in very shallow water with no problems.
Found out about this forum from a friend at work, glad to be a member now !


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice report and welcome. Used to live over that way in Arrowpoint Cove by Postil point.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice report......:thumbup: Welcome


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

WELCOME
Great bunch of people on this forum. Grew up in Destin and have floundered Rocky Bayou and done very well there. The North shore of Destin was my Goto area and have slayed them there. Hunted arrowheads in Rocky Bayou before all the development and found hundreds. Glad to have you on board.
bamafan611


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*Welcome*

You will enjoy the this board. I'm bummed out and will have to enjoy floundering through this board for atleast a month. The area I gig in is now being inundated with Mississippi River water since they had to open the spillways. Keep the reports coming.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome to PFF, FlatFishHunter. Bunch of good folks here, and tons of useful info.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Welcome aboard


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Flatfishhunter (May 23, 2011)

Thank you all !


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

yes, welcome aboard ffh best giggin site on the web and lots of nice folks. Frank


----------



## Flatfishhunter (May 23, 2011)

TurtleLA said:


> You will enjoy the this board. I'm bummed out and will have to enjoy floundering through this board for atleast a month. The area I gig in is now being inundated with Mississippi River water since they had to open the spillways. Keep the reports coming.


Hopefully things will clear up soon for you folks out there, its been a pretty violent spring because of the brutal winter and all the snow melt etc...Hang in there !


----------

